# Breezing Excel in the fields



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Durn girl! you really ride well.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Aww that looks like fun! I laughed when the dog was in the way and he was like OMGGG I just almost died lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I know!! Scared the heck out of me. I thought the dog would be smart enough to move, but he didn't so I kind of pushed Excel to the side and we made it!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Slowing it down gave it loads of feeling! i like! great video and Excel looks super!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

What an attractive horse!

There is nothing better than getting on a horse in a huge field with good footing and having a real gallop. It blows the cobwebs out of both the horse and the rider. You always know it was fun when you both come back to the barn with big smiles!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

You guys look great.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I totally agree, Allison. It's a blast! We're so fortunate to have 1000 acres of park-owned land behind our house to ride in. The only thing better would be a few cross country jumps stuck in there ;-)


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

D'aww--thanks, fun video!!!
_I'm gonna whisper a little criticism, and this is for ALL horse videos._
**whispering, now, BUY A CAMERA TRIPOD**
It will really smooth out the shots. Thanks.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol! Trust me, I know. It's hard when your cameraman is on a 1500-lb eating machine who decides she can't eat grass and stand still at the same time! ;-) We've actually been looking around at some tripods, so if anyone can recommend a good one, please do.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun! I love a good gallop, and I agree that you are a great rider. You will go far, young lady!!

I also want to throw something out there and I hope you don't mind. I would take all that excess latigo and tie it up so it isn't dangling down by his cannons. I'm just paranoid about that kind of thing. Since it's a synthetic saddle and I imagine doesn't have the little ties like leathers do, I'd just be ghetto and make a loop with baling twine and put it around the horn. =]


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Looks like a lot of fun! I love a good gallop, and I agree that you are a great rider. You will go far, young lady!!
> 
> I also want to throw something out there and I hope you don't mind. I would take all that excess latigo and tie it up so it isn't dangling down by his cannons. I'm just paranoid about that kind of thing. Since it's a synthetic saddle and I imagine doesn't have the little ties like leathers do, I'd just be ghetto and make a loop with baling twine and put it around the horn. =]


 I actuallly didn't notice it came down. I usually loop it over and through the holder near the pommel (can't for the life of me remember what it's called), but I guess it fell out after a little while. Hmm, I might have to go getto with some baling twine next time!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I think it was down for most of the video. Hopefully you can jury-rig something that'll stay! I had to get creative with Gracie's saddle/cinch too. It would make far more sense to buy her a smaller cinch, but baling twine is so free and easy! =P


----------

